# Entry Level EMT Cover Letter/Resume Critique



## CodeCaramel (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I recently received my EMT license and I want to have the best chance possible of landing a job. Therefore would like to submit a cover letter, but I have never written one before. Any advice on the content, tone, structure etc. would be greatly appreciated! I also included the skeleton of my resume for some general critiques/ in case there is some experience and skills I should emphasize more on in my cover letter. Thanks in advance!!!

*COVER LETTER:*

I am writing to you to express my strong interest in the position of Emergency Medical Technician at [COMPANY]. I believe that the skills and experiences I have gained both through patient care and extracurricular involvement make me an ideal candidate for the job as an EMT on your team.

As a recently certified and licensed EMT, I have a profound eagerness and passion to begin providing care within my community. In my past experiences with patients I have continuously exuded empathy, responsibility, and close attention to detail, making me an exceptional candidate for the job.

Through my numerous leadership positions, I have demonstrated my ability to effectively work within a team, as well as independently. I pride myself in being a hardworking and motivated individual while maintaining an inherent positive attitude. I can attribute my past achievements to my ability to multitask and work efficiently in high stress situations. I am confident that these skills will seamlessly translate to the environment of an EMT and I will prove to be a valuable addition to your company.

It would give me great pride to have the opportunity to be a member of [COMPANY] and I look forward to discussing this employment opportunity further with you. Enclosed you will find a copy of my resume, CPR cards, EMT license, and EMT certification, as requested.  Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,
My Name


*RESUME:*

Education
College
_Bachelor of Science, _Health Sciences, May 2017
Minor in Spanish

Certifications & Skills
-Emergency Medical Technician Licensure, Connecticut, January 2017
-Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation Certification, American Heart Association, July 2016
-Fluent in Spanish
-Conversational in French

Professional Experience
Office Name, College
_Student Administrative Assistant, Date_
-Delegated tasks to coworkers to ensure that all incoming students and their parents were registered for a session
-Utilized effective communication and problem-solving skills to address student concerns in a professional manner
-Acted as a public relations guide for the new incoming students, resolving all general inquires about the university

A Hospital Rural Clinic, State
_Student Coordinator Fellowship, Date_
-Trained 50 student volunteers to take vital signs and provide triage to hundreds patients at weekly clinics
-Supervised the vitals station, took patients’ medical histories, and provided Spanish medical interpreting
- Collaborated with faculty of the accompanying undergraduate course to contribute a unit of instruction

Office Name, College
Orientation Leader, Date
- Worked alongside a team of Orientation Leaders in delivering a fast-paced, detail-sensitive program 
- Lead incoming freshmen through an extensive two-day program that familiarized students about the academic, social, and cultural components of the University without personal bias
-Provided an energetic environment by maintaining high morale and sharing the spirit of [college]’s traditions with the new students

Leadership Experience 
Name of Dance Marathon, College
_Position on Exec Board, Date
-Worked within a Executive Team to spearhead the year-long fundraiser for [Name of Children's Hospital]
-Collaborated with a Co-Director to make final decisions regarding fundraising, promotion, and in choreographing a 10-minute dance to encourage high energy during the 18-hour marathon
-Directly supervised over 100 [students] in promoting campus-wide awareness of the event, spreading enthusiasm for the cause, and raising over $97,000 as a group
_
Name of Academic Scholar Program, College
_Executive Board Member, Date_
- Organized weekly events that enabled members to engage in professional development, educational enrichment, networking, mentorship, and community service
-Managed the Executive Board’s email and social media accounts to send out updates about upcoming events




_






_


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2018)

Well you're certainly qualified. What kind of EMT do you want to be?

Also, understand that EMT is an entry level position and pays like it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 2, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> certainly qualified.


*Over-qualified


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 2, 2018)

CodeCaramel, since you really don't have any EMS experience you can boast of, your resume probably won't be an important part of hiring decisions made by prospective employers. Bigger factors will likely be:

- Supply of, and demand for, EMTs in your area.
- Personal contacts you make with people doing the hiring.
- Interviews.

I don't think you should volunteer your resume to EMS employers. If they ask, fine, but understand that lots of what you listed under "Professional Experience" and "Leadership Experience" won't matter to most people hiring EMTs. It's not your fault; it's just that you're looking for a job with a very narrow set of criteria, and not a whole lot of regard for other education and experience you have. If you're a likeable person who doesn't have any glaring weaknesses face to face, your best bet, in my opinion, is to see if you can meet with people who do the hiring, or take advantage of "a friend of friend."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2018)

I think a professional application package always includes a resume and cover letter. And at least an emailed thank you after the interview. 

Customer service is the biggest part of this job and when I see an EMT candidate that can write a coherent sentence and has the skill to do it professionally... that’s a huge plus.


----------



## CodeCaramel (Mar 2, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Well you're certainly qualified. What kind of EMT do you want to be?
> 
> Also, understand that EMT is an entry level position and pays like it.



I'm really not picky about where I end up. I have been looking at ambulance companies as well as patient care associate jobs at a few hospitals nearby. Honestly anything where having an EMT license is a requirement will be fine by me. And I  completely understand the pay lol I just don't want my license to go to waste and want to get some patient experience under my belt


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 2, 2018)

What is your end goal?


----------



## CodeCaramel (Mar 2, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> I don't think you should volunteer your resume to EMS employers. If they ask, fine, but understand that lots of what you listed under "Professional Experience" and "Leadership Experience" won't matter to most people hiring EMTs. It's not your fault; it's just that you're looking for a job with a very narrow set of criteria, and not a whole lot of regard for other education and experience you have. If you're a likeable person who doesn't have any glaring weaknesses face to face, your best bet, in my opinion, is to see if you can meet with people who do the hiring, or take advantage of "a friend of friend."



I certainly understand hows there's very cut and dry requirements for EMT positions especially. But that's part of the reason I'd rather submit a resume and cover letter rather than leave them out. For all I know it could make me stand out above other entry-level candidates who chose not to submit them. Idk I'd rather be safe than sorry while half knowing they probably won't care for it anyway

I wish I had some connections with EMTs in the area but most people who I know with a license either aren't in the area or never got around to using them so I'm out of luck with that option unfortunately.


----------



## CodeCaramel (Mar 2, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> What is your end goal?


Currently applying to accelerated nursing schools. I took the EMT course two years ago when I still hadn't decided on an end goal. Working as an EMT won't really matter in the application process since they focus more on undergrad course grades, GPA, and letters of rec. So I'm hoping an EMT job will at least provide me with hands-on exposure with patients for my own benefit


----------



## CodeCaramel (Mar 2, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> I think a professional application package always includes a resume and cover letter. And at least an emailed thank you after the interview.
> Customer service is the biggest part of this job and when I see an EMT candidate that can write a coherent sentence and has the skill to do it professionally... that’s a huge plus.



Is there anything you think I should add or change? I've been told I should include more elaboration of specific examples of how I have displayed these traits in my past jobs, but I have seen on some other posts that people think that is too repetitive of the resume.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 3, 2018)

CodeCaramel said:


> I certainly understand hows there's very cut and dry requirements for EMT positions especially. But that's part of the reason I'd rather submit a resume and cover letter rather than leave them out. For all I know it could make me stand out above other entry-level candidates who chose not to submit them. Idk I'd rather be safe than sorry while half knowing they probably won't care for it anyway
> 
> I wish I had some connections with EMTs in the area but most people who I know with a license either aren't in the area or never got around to using them so I'm out of luck with that option unfortunately.



I get the part about trying to stand out with a professional resume and cover letter. In much of the business world, that would be a no-brainer. When it comes to EMS -- specifically, people hiring EMTs -- here's the other side of "standing out": The person doing the hiring has experience as an EMT, but none of your other credentials, and feels resentful, if not threatened, by your well-intentioned list of achievements, none of which involve "life and death on the streets." It's silly and unfair to judge people so superficially, but it happens. That's why you may have something to lose by assuming your resume and cover letter will get the respect you feel they deserve.

The position you're applying for is much more analogous to a trade than a profession. Yes, there are opportunities within EMS to advance and eventually use some of that education and experience you do have, but not so much as an EMT. If you're a low-maintenance person who has an engaging manner and no obvious mental defects, your personality will likely be a bigger factor in your EMT job hunt than your resume. As you accumulate EMS experience, your resume will become more and more of an advantage.


----------



## Gurby (Mar 3, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> The person doing the hiring has experience as an EMT, but none of your other credentials, and feels resentful, if not threatened, by your well-intentioned list of achievements, none of which involve "life and death on the streets."



This was the first thought that came to my mind reading the OP.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 3, 2018)

Gurby said:


> This was the first thought that came to my mind reading the OP.



Just a quick thought. Have any of you folks regularly hired entry level employees? If so, you know that finding these “diamonds in the rough” is a distinct advantage when it’s time to make the decision. If I had to pick an EMT with some field experience but horrible spelling and grammar vs a new EMT with a good grasp of both written and spoken English and a professional presentation when applying, the choice would be simple.

Just because it’s an entry level position and the OPs skill set isn’t directly related to EMS, that’s no reason to say “don’t send a resume”. I will hold firmly to my opinion that displaying professionalism during the application process is the one piece that will elevate you to the top of the stack when all candidates are essentially equal.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 3, 2018)

NomadicMedic, yes, I've regularly hired entry-level employees. That doesn't mean I assume either you or I are typical of those who would do the hiring in the OP's case.

I do not believe that most of what the OP listed on that resume would be of anything more than trivial interest to the great majority of those who hire EMTs. Even if we set that argument aside, I think the main issue here is to play to one's strengths when looking for a job. I believe a candidate who has no EMS experience would stand a better chance of getting hired for an EMS job through personal contact with the prospective employer, assuming the candidate has no major problems presenting herself.


----------



## CodeCaramel (Mar 3, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> I believe a candidate who has no EMS experience would stand a better chance of getting hired for an EMS job through personal contact with the prospective employer, assuming the candidate has no major problems presenting herself.



Would you disagree that a personable and professional cover letter/resume provide a reliable first impression of the applicant's' personality to the prospective employer?

 I don't expect anyone to believe that I think any of my past experience is equivalent to that of an EMT. But I do believe that it can convey that I am capable and give the hiring committee a sense of who I am as a person. You're saying I need to rely more on my connections and face-to-face interviews. But if I don't have any connections, the nuances in a cover letter and resume is exactly how I can "present myself" and show my personality to even have a chance to create that personal contact properly in an interview.


----------



## Gurby (Mar 3, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just a quick thought. Have any of you folks regularly hired entry level employees? If so, you know that finding these “diamonds in the rough” is a distinct advantage when it’s time to make the decision. If I had to pick an EMT with some field experience but horrible spelling and grammar vs a new EMT with a good grasp of both written and spoken English and a professional presentation when applying, the choice would be simple.
> 
> Just because it’s an entry level position and the OPs skill set isn’t directly related to EMS, that’s no reason to say “don’t send a resume”. I will hold firmly to my opinion that displaying professionalism during the application process is the one piece that will elevate you to the top of the stack when all candidates are essentially equal.



OP's resume just jumps out at me as someone who is going to stick around for ~1 year before going to med/PA school.  I think this is good and bad.  On one hand, employers can figure OP is probably not a total idiot, so that's a plus.  On the other hand, they're going to put a bunch of time into training OP, take on the risk of having a newer person who is going to make mistakes and take some time getting up to speed, and then pretty much as soon as OP gets the hang of things they'll be moving on to greener pastures.  I think some people might be inclined to hire a high school graduate who is more likely to stick around long-term.  Double edged sword I guess.  

Then again, I was a similar overqualified applicant to OP and I'm 2/2 on getting hired for EMS jobs, so maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 3, 2018)

CodeCaramel said:


> Would you disagree that a personable and professional cover letter/resume provide a reliable first impression of the applicant's' personality to the prospective employer?
> 
> I don't expect anyone to believe that I think any of my past experience is equivalent to that of an EMT. But I do believe that it can convey that I am capable and give the hiring committee a sense of who I am as a person. You're saying I need to rely more on my connections and face-to-face interviews. But if I don't have any connections, the nuances in a cover letter and resume is exactly how I can "present myself" and show my personality to even have a chance to create that personal contact properly in an interview.



No, CodeCaramel, I don't think your cover letter or resume tell me much about your personality. Your cover letter and resume tell me you can write better than average and you can organize your thoughts. They tell me you are probably more active than passive. They tell me you are aware of some business courtesies. Mostly, though, they tell me you are short on EMS experience -- the thing I'd most like to have. The next most important thing to me would be your reliability -- i.e., are you going to be on time and do your job while minimizing the probability that you will make MY job more difficult. I can't hope to know that from your resume. I might get to know that by meeting you.

If you're saying you can't get an interview and the only way to apply for the job is to send a resume, fine. Do so. Otherwise, just consider that the main purpose of a resume is to accentuate relevant employment, experience and education. For an EMT position, most of what you have isn't all that relevant -- at least not to many doing the hiring. If you were applying for an entry-level management position, your resume and cover letter would probably have a better chance of stimulating interest.


----------



## CodeCaramel (Mar 4, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> No, CodeCaramel, I don't think your cover letter or resume tell me much about your personality. Your cover letter and resume tell me you can write better than average and you can organize your thoughts. They tell me you are probably more active than passive. They tell me you are aware of some business courtesies. Mostly, though, they tell me you are short on EMS experience -- the thing I'd most like to have. The next most important thing to me would be your reliability -- i.e., are you going to be on time and do your job while minimizing the probability that you will make MY job more difficult. I can't hope to know that from your resume. I might get to know that by meeting you.
> 
> If you're saying you can't get an interview and the only way to apply for the job is to send a resume, fine. Do so. Otherwise, just consider that the main purpose of a resume is to accentuate relevant employment, experience and education. For an EMT position, most of what you have isn't all that relevant -- at least not to many doing the hiring. If you were applying for an entry-level management position, your resume and cover letter would probably have a better chance of stimulating interest.



I know what the main purpose of a resume is. But you make it seem as if I were the first ever applicant without EMT experience. Surely many employers have accepted many applicants who not only didn't have any previous experience, but also sent in a resume clearly indicating as such, since it is standard protocol to do so anyway. I think I will take my chances.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 4, 2018)

CodeCaramel said:


> I know what the main purpose of a resume is. But you make it seem as if I were the first ever applicant without EMT experience. Surely many employers have accepted many applicants who not only didn't have any previous experience, but also sent in a resume clearly indicating as such, since it is standard protocol to do so anyway. I think I will take my chances.



No problem, CodeCaramel. Sorry you felt my advice was so extreme. You're welcome.


----------



## Bullets (Mar 5, 2018)

Agency head, i interview candidates weekly. 

Your resume looks good, though in formatting i would put your certs after your employment history, as thats what i care about more. Your cover letter is getting immediately thrown in the trash. I dont care because there is nothing you are going to say that i dont already know or figure out during an interview. 

As a person with a bachelors degree and that you actually submitted a resume, i would give you an interview. As long as you dont completely screw that up, or have a background issue (Charges, drug test, driving issues) then you would be the kind of candidate i would want to hire. But as others have said, i think in this job a BA is going to intimidate lots of managers because they dont want to hire people who have more education than them. Many people in this industry still view it either as a hobby or as a trade, not a profession. What youre going to get here is mostly aberrant attitudes towards the industry as a whole.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 6, 2018)

Bullets said:


> Your cover letter is getting immediately thrown in the trash. I dont care because there is nothing you are going to say that i dont already know or figure out during an interview.


While I agree that it's a waste of paper, and going in the trash, I would absolutely include it when you submit your application, especially if the application is online.  Some companies only hire people who include the cover letter, as a way to weed out those who aren't willing to put for the extra effort.  Is it a waste of your time, a waste of paper, and generally a worthless piece of paper?  absolutely, but since you already have one written, I would make sure to include it.  




Bullets said:


> Your resume looks good, though in formatting i would put your certs after your employment history, as thats what i care about more.


I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you, in this situation only.  Had the OP had any experience in EMS, or public safety, than I would agreed with you.  However, since he has none, the only thing that will get him the interview is the initial confirmation that he has the proper certifications for the job..

This field (as well as others) is filled with hiring managers who fear hiring "over qualified" applicants, where either their education (college), certification (paramedic applying for an EMT spot) or experience, because they think the person will leave when a better offer comes around, or because the new hire will see how stupidly the organization operates and will want to make things better, when some managers simply want to hire (and promote) yes men.  

One thing I would suggest is to change the formatting, and use a MS word template to make it stand out.  I know on here, it's pretty basic text, but different fonts and formatting can make it easier to read, and easier to have the important stuff catch the hiring manager's eye.  Good luck.


----------

